# Ford Mondeo - Valet ;)



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Well something I wouldn't normally post but I fancied doing something a little different for a change.
This is just a valet, no correction or fancy polishing etc.

Customer has a 2007 Black Ford Mondeo which was recently purchased and the seller said it was expertly valeted by a reputable valeting company and they do all of their cars and the customer said the salesman sounded very pleased with himself. :thumb:

Well the car was wet when the customer picked it up and the valeter said it was to help the wax set :doublesho
I think we all know why it was wet and if you don't then you'll see why in the piccies.

I had 2 hours to do what I could with this car and remember, this is not an enhancement and time was ticking so the process :-


Pre rinsed and foamed
Wheels cleaned with a non acidic wheel cleaner and brushes
Arches are being lined today so just blasted out
Washed with a PH balanced shampoo
Rinsed
Tar removed with a tar and glue remover
Rewashed
Dried with dryin towells
Polished by hand with a pre - wax cleaner with bite
Glazed with an AIO polish that has nice Carnauba content in it (3-6 weeks protection)
Glass cleaned
Interior hoovered and plastics dressed
Tyres dressed with tyre dressing
Few chips and deeper scratches touched in smart repair style (Ill finish these off next week)
Air freeshner sprayed
Door and boot shuts wiped down

I was cutting it fine with time but tried to get as much done as was possible in such a short time frame as I like a couple more hours on a full valet.

So the car on arrival at the unit :-




























What a cracking job the valeter did on this poor car. Holograms and marring from the pad. Probably Wool pad with heavy cut compound whizzed over.
Anyway, I split the bonnet to see what I could do with it after a good clean. Polished with a tri foam pad and a Pre-Wax cleaner with mild abrasives which has proven as a solid enhancement type polish as well as a cleaner.










More Holograms showing up





































This is what I could do to rescue some of the lost gloss and real wetness of the pain as opposed to the wet car pick up trick.










It was like this on every single panel and looked horrible. More on the door










Getting a nice bit of cut by hand with the combo i used and due to the time limits although not happy as the deeper swirls were not budging which i didn't expect. However, I was very pleased (as was the client) to see the holograms and light swirls that were robbing all colour and depth were gone and the mirror like shine was coming through again.





































So after 1hr 45, the customer had to go early so I did what I could and to say they were happy was an understatement and I enjoyed doing it and it's not all about the massive correctional write ups and I wanted to show you the bread and butter jobs that sometimes allow detailers to relax and enjoy a bit of good old valeting 

Not too many afters as they were waiting to go  :thumb:























































So there we have it, a little valeting write up 

Sorry if you want full correction pics, but I do have 4 details going on in the next week plus 3 the week after and i'll do a few of those but thought this may be of interest - Next time it will be done indoors as the wind was kicking up dust so I wiped it down 3 times lol.

:thumb:

Lee
Concours Car Care


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job for a couple of hours! Wet car pick up trick my ar5e, can you imagine if they did that for a detailer buying a new car?! We'd hit the roof! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Im having a nightmare with Photobucket

It keeps re-arranging my photo links and 4 have failed to upload but i think they're in the right order.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Huge improvement mate, especially for 1hr 45mins of work.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

JBirchy said:


> Great job for a couple of hours! Wet car pick up trick my ar5e, can you imagine if they did that for a detailer buying a new car?! We'd hit the roof!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


I know - The customer said " It looked lovely wet" :wall:

1 hr 45 mins so I could have done with longer but they had to go to the body shop for the arch work


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow awesome work in 2 hours. What paint cleaner did you use?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Can't say just yet as I'll get into trouble but i can say it's mine


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

Fantastic work, really admire what you do. :buffer:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks all :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats amazing work for the timescale, car looks million times better now, excellent work...

Sorry any hints on the pre wax cleaner, as alot people still don't own a machine polisher, would help everyone alot, as the results of 50/50 are very impressive by hand specially on dark paint, is it mixed chemical with some cut and shine involved, or a product that will released soon on the market......


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Crikey guvnor, i can't believe that you made such an improvement in such a short time.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Trip

It is released but as yet Im not allowed to promote it but come january will bud. It is a dedicated pre wax cleaner but has mcro abrasive content so if worked for 30-45 seconds it will remove hazing/holograms and light swirls with ease.

Basically, 1 line across a tri foam pad and work side to side up and down and buff with a MF

Done


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Fantastic work mate - a superb finish in such a short amount of time !!!!!!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice work Lee, I need some blue shutters and sunshine, it works wonders for the pics lol!

Is that your tyre dressing too? Very wet look.

I should start using tags too


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

MarkSmith said:


> Fantastic work mate - a superb finish in such a short amount of time !!!!!!!


Thanks bud



RussZS said:


> Nice work Lee, I need some blue shutters and sunshine, it works wonders for the pics lol!
> 
> Is that your tyre dressing too? Very wet look.
> 
> I should start using tags too


It is mate - I chose not to wipe them to give a matt look 

Tags forever baby and the sun does give a true look :thumb:

As I said in the title though, I wasn't going to bother but some people like to see the bare bones work and I probably do 10-15 valets per week but I dunno, just thought it would be a bit different


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Stunning work in that short time mate and well worth doing, nice to see some of these quick turnaround jobs on daily drivers at times, just shows what can be achieved with right skills in short timeframe :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers mate


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Great work lee :thumb:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

great turn around, the original condition was shocking. You went a little OTT with the 3434 tape though, doing the windows and doors of the buildings and all that... lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:

Yeah when i start taping i can't stop 

As i say, it would have been nice to have it for the 4 hours i quoted but it came out nice for the time and I was helped by the products and a dry few minutes. 

I was going to put a detail up i have stored but fancied a valet as i dont see any on here and wanted to show that you can clean a pig of a car up quickly :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Concours CC said:


> Hi Trip
> 
> It is released but as yet Im not allowed to promote it but come january will bud. It is a dedicated pre wax cleaner but has mcro abrasive content so if worked for 30-45 seconds it will remove hazing/holograms and light swirls with ease.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for sharing with myself, and placing the effort to mail me back, much appreciated..

Have a great week :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Many thanks for sharing with myself, and placing the effort to mail me back, much appreciated..
> 
> Have a great week :thumb:


Anytime mate :thumb:

you too pal


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice tidy up mate ;-)


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ta matey

Enjoying my valeting atm - When i get my days off from other things and in between details, can't beat a bit of splashNdash


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Lee


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers Shaun


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

We like your splashndash :thumb: 

It's nice to see what can be aimed for by hand for people like me who aren't confident with their machines yet :thumb:

Bring on the splashndash as you called it


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

This is the point sarah and a good one brought up by your goodself.

People who dont own or dont use machines, it is possible to achieve a nice finish


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice job lee. Amazing what a hand job can do to a car. I do enjoy a good splash and dash job.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice post Lee! I'll attest to the above. Doesn't take a full wet sand or three stage correction to improve a car markedly! Obviously that sort of work is a different kettle of fish.

Would it be a little harder to achieve such a result on a car with v.hard paint (I struggle more with the GF's mini)? Either way, the results are certainly impressive here, definitely must've been going it at to do that in 1hr 45mins. :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

my back didn't agree and neither did the knees lol

Steve :lol: Classic

You'd be surprised bud, Used and worked a bit harder BMW paint is fine. My Mrs's mini is testement when i get the time to do hers lol


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Concours CC said:


> my back didn't agree and neither did the knees lol
> 
> Steve :lol: Classic
> 
> You'd be surprised bud, Used and worked a bit harder BMW paint is fine. My Mrs's mini is testement *when i get the time to do hers lol*


Haha, that's the problem. Certainly improved ours, but it's that pepper white and had a hard 5 years previous... still looks better than it had for a while before but I notice the odd swirl in bright light. Only wearing a go over with rejuvenate and c2 at the moment. You'll have to drop me a note with what you'd recommend from the Concourse range when it's kosha to do so - or if it's alright by PM now I've asked :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Pepper White is a lovely colour though !


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Won't hijack your thread with pics, but yeah, it cleans up alright - didn't have much hard elbow work here though: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=239858


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great tidy up job fella.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers Bazz

Very Nice Paul :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Tonyy


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Really great thread as it's always interesting to read what can be done when pushed for time - cracking results :thumb:


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Good job there in the time limit, some would have trouble just washing and drying in that time.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the famous mondeo valet eh lee


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the write up and great work done there.....can't believe the condition that it arrived in after previous valet.


----------

